# rich condition



## Buceador

Hello everybody!
I' m translating a workshop manual of a marine engine. Some difficulties with "rich condition" in the next phrase: "Earlier engines that show high fuel pressure, a rich condition or poor fuel economy should be...... and bla-bla-bla (nothing special I mean). No clue what "a rich condition" might be.  My try is : " Los motores anteriores, que muestren sintomas de alta presion de combustible, ahogamiento(?) o gasto excesivo de combustible han de ser.....
Any idea?
Thanks a lot beforehand.


----------



## vicdark

Pienso que se refiere a "mezcla rica de combustible"

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Rich condition = mezcla rica, dosado alto
The mixture of air and fuel can have different proportions, the normal one that must be used is called lean, and if you add more fuel you are working on a richer condition...I'm not sure if it means that the mixture is over the "stequiometric"(I don't know the word in English) or just over the design conditions.
Can you give us the complete sentence?


----------



## Buceador

LeoLeo9, thank you very much, I think you are right about the mixture. Of course I can give you the complete sentence, but it`s just a list of possible engine drawbacks: "Earlier engines that show high fuel pressure, rich condition or poor fuel economy should be checked  for the screen. Replace the screen with the e-clip." Los motores anteriores, que muestren sintomas de alta presion de combustible, mezcla rica(?)o gasto excesivo de combustible han de ser comprobados, y si es el caso hay que sustituir la malla filtrante ( el tamiz) por el seguro en "E".


----------



## Buceador

Vicdark, thank you very much for your 2 centavos


----------



## LeoLeo9

Yo traduciría screen como filtro, si quieres filtro de malla o algo así, pero en motores yo diría filtro sin más.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Lo del e-clip no lo entiendo, e-clip es un tipo de fijación con forma de E
¿Replace with= Sustituir una cosa por otra? ¿Cambio un filtro por una fijación?
A lo mejor es cambie el filtro y las fijaciones, o cambie el filtro por uno con fijaciones tipo E.
En la primera parte de la frase creo que no es revisar el motor sino el filtro, aunque no lo sé fijo:
El filtro de los motores que presenten alta presión...deben ser revisados.


----------



## Buceador

Leoleo9, muchas gracias por tu atención. "Cambio un filtro por una fijación" se que aparentemente no tiene mucha lógica, pero en este caso "fuel screen" realmente no es un filtro, mas bien-un anillo reten hecho de malla metálica tipo tamiz. No hace funciones de filtro tampoco... Así que, lo cambiaron por un seguro en forma de "E" y ya esta. Es una parte de un regulador de presión de combustible, y dependiendo de su correcto funcionamiento el motor trabaja como debe ser, o no. Por eso, hay que revisar el motor. Pero otra vez, muchísimas gracias!


----------



## LeoLeo9

Ah! Pues muchas gracias por la explicación, porque no le encontraba lógica, ahora me queda claro! Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más! En este foro se aprenden muchas cosas!


----------



## Buceador

Hombre, y tantas! Me encanta!


----------

